# Regelung der Temperatur in TIA (SCL)



## Tony (22 Mai 2013)

Hallo, 

ich weis nicht ganz wie ich eine Lüftungsanlage programmieren soll. Ich habe einen PT 100, dieser misst die Temperatur mit 13 Bit + Vorzeichen. Die Beschreibung der Lüftungsanlage vom Kunden lautet so. 

1. Frischluftklappe, bei Temperaturen ab  25° Grad öffnend 0-100% 
2. Umluftklappe, bei Temperaturen unter 25° Grad öffnend 0-100%
3. Fortluftklappe offen, bei Temperaturen über 25° öffnend 0-100% 

Alle 3 Klappen sind Analogausgänge mit 13 Bit + Vorzeichen. 
Hat jemand eine Idee? Ich möchte es flexibel gestalten, heisst die 25 Grad kann ich eingeben, ob 20 oder 21  spielt ja keine Rolle.  Bin jetzt dabei den Sollwert mit dem Istwert zu vergleichen und sage ob grösser oder kleiner. Dann weis ich irgendwie nicht weiter. Kann mir hier jemande helfen. Ich muss in SCL programmieren. Gibt es da evtl. einen Baustein von Siemens oder so? 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. 

Mfg 
Tony


----------



## Tony (22 Mai 2013)

Hallo, 

ich weis nicht ganz wie ich eine Lüftungsanlage programmieren soll. Ich habe einen PT 100, dieser misst die Temperatur mit 13 Bit + Vorzeichen. Die Beschreibung der Lüftungsanlage vom Kunden lautet so. 

1. Frischluftklappe, bei Temperaturen ab  25° Grad öffnend 0-100% 
2. Umluftklappe, bei Temperaturen unter 25° Grad öffnend 0-100%
3. Fortluftklappe offen, bei Temperaturen über 25° öffnend 0-100% 

Alle 3 Klappen sind Analogausgänge mit 13 Bit + Vorzeichen. 
Hat jemand eine Idee? Ich möchte es flexibel gestalten, heisst die 25 Grad kann ich eingeben, ob 20 oder 21  spielt ja keine Rolle.  Bin jetzt dabei den Sollwert mit dem Istwert zu vergleichen und sage ob grösser oder kleiner. Dann weis ich irgendwie nicht weiter. Kann mir hier jemande helfen. Ich muss in SCL programmieren. Gibt es da evtl. einen Baustein von Siemens oder so? 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. 

Mfg 
Tony


----------



## Fanta-Er (22 Mai 2013)

mach es nicht so kompliziert.
du brauchst einfach die ober-/untergrenzen. 
frischluft 25 bis zb. 50
umluft   -25 bis 25
fortluftklappe 25 bis 50

somit hast du alle parameter. entweder öffnest du sie in direkter abhängigkeit oder legst sie an einen regler.


----------



## Fanta-Er (22 Mai 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/programmierstrategien/63566-regelung-der-temperatur-tia-scl.html


----------



## Tony (25 Mai 2013)

Mhh, 

wie soll ich das genau machen? Für den Temperatursensor muss ich ja dann auch eine Ober und Untergrenze definieren.  Wie würdest du das genau machen? Hättest du evtl. ein Beispiel.  Wenn ich die es in absoluter Abhängigkeit mache, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass es stabil wird oder?     

Mfg 
Tony


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Mai 2013)

Ist das eine reine Lüftungsanlage, oder auch Heizen oder sogar Heizen/Kühlen?

Wenn nur geheizt wird, werden die Klappen üblicherweise nicht geregelt sondern nur linear anhand der Temperaturen verstellt. Die eigentliche Regelung erfolgt dann mit einem Lufterwärmer. Für die Außen- und Fortluftklappe lässt sich meist eine Mindestaußenluftrate einstellen - man möchte ja auch im Winter etwas frische Luft im Gebäude haben.
Es gibt Gegebenheiten bei denen nur in einem bestimmten Temperaturbereich (z.B. zwischen 15 °C und 25 °C) mit 100 % Außenluft gefahren wird, darüber und darunter wird der Anteil wieder verringert. Hängt von der Anlage ab, dein Kunde scheint das nicht zu fordern.
Wenn du Heizen und Kühlen kannst sieht das anders aus, da werden die Klappen zusätzlich nach energetischen Gesichtspunkten (h-x usw.) geregelt.


----------



## Tony (26 Mai 2013)

Hallo, 

hat das mit dem Anhang geklappt? Das ist alles was ich habe.

Mfg
Tony


----------



## dalbi (26 Mai 2013)

Hi Toni,

mach es Dir nicht so schwer Regeln musst Du nur eine Klappe.
Umluftklappe öffnet stetig (Stellsignal von Regler) wenn Temp. im Raum < Sollwert die anderen zwei Klappen laufen invertiert.

z.B. bei 50% Umluft: 50% Aussenluft u. 50% Abluft bei 30% Umluft: 70% Aussenluft u. 70% Abluft.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## MSB (27 Mai 2013)

Ob der Endkunde wohl glücklich ist, wenn er im Internet nachlesen kann, welches zweifelhaft qualifizierte Personal seine Anlagen programmiert?

Ansonsten sehe ich das ganze genau so wie Daniel, das ganze ist genau ein PID-Regler "Cont C".
Vielleicht noch mit ein wenig Außenbeschaltung, z.B. wenn der Kompressor aus ist, dann immer Umluftbetrieb.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tony (1 Juni 2013)

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Das zweifelhaft qualifizierte Personal, arbeitet hier an seiner Diplomarbeit. Da es bei der Höheren Fachschule so ist, dass man ein realles Projekt braucht und sich nicht nur 80 Seiten über ein Thema schreibt mit dem man sich befasst hat, ist es glaube ich Legitim wenn man die Internetforen zum Informationsaustausch benutzt. Abgesehen davon sollte eine Funktionsbeschreibung vorhanden sein.  Da ich meine Freizeit hierfür verwende, kann ich damit leben, dass ich das tue was ich in meiner Risikoeinschätzung des Vorprojektes deklariert habe. 

Vielen Dank nochmal! 
Ist ja schliesslich auch noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.


----------



## mnuesser (9 Juni 2013)

Hallo Tony,
lass dich bitte nicht von dem Ton der Antworten in diesem Forum entmutigen,
manche Leute sind hier leider die Programmier-Götter, die oben auf ihrem Olymp sitzen
und nur selten mit den Bauern reden die Fragen haben, die ihr Gehirnschmalz nicht fordert. 

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe an deiner Anlage ist:
Müsstetst du für eine Diplomarbeit nicht eigentlich ein paar mehr Vorgaben haben?
Ist diese Lüftungsanlage nur ein Teil deiner Aufgabe, oder geht es wirklich nur darum?

Wie ist die Aufgabenstellung verfasst? Geht es vielleicht darum, dass du dir selber eine Regelung dazu schreibst,
oder wirst du dazu aufgefordert nach Möglichkeit Standartbausteine zu benutzen?

Ich frage deshalb, weil der Einsatz von Siemens-Bausteinen macht das ganze doch eher trivial,
wenn du selber einen PID-Regler schreiben sollst, das wäre dann eine Aufgabe wo du halt zum
Teil auch Entwicklungsarbeit leisten müsstest. (nicht zum PID-Algorithmus selber, aber zur Abstimmung auf deinen Prozess)


----------



## vollmi (9 Juni 2013)

Tony schrieb:


> wie soll ich das genau machen? Für den Temperatursensor muss ich ja dann auch eine Ober und Untergrenze definieren.  Wie würdest du das genau machen? Hättest du evtl. ein Beispiel.  Wenn ich die es in absoluter Abhängigkeit mache, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass es stabil wird oder?



In deiner Aufgabenstellung ist leider nicht ersichtlich ob du die 25°C Halten willst oder ob eine Abweichung toleriert wird.

Wenn ersteres dann kannst du das mit einer einfachen XY Kurve realisieren 
http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/63428-kurvenprogramm.html
Ich hab da was einfaches aufgezeichnet.

Dann kannst du das z.B. so machen: Eingang Temperatursensor Untergrenze 25°C X1 Obergrenze 25°C X2 und dann bei Y1 und Y2 die Klappenstellung die du gerne hättest. In dieser Aufstellung wäre es dann auch sehr einfach immer eine Mindestfrischluftmenge zuzuführen.

Du hast dann zwingend immer eine recht grosse Abweichung von deinen 25°C.

die zweite Möglichkeit wäre mit einem PI Regler. Ist aber mit Klappen nicht ganz trivial, weil sehr sehr träge.

Ausserdem was machst du wenn es draussen 35°C hat? Da macht es irgendwann keinen Sinn die Frischluftklappen aufzureissen wenn es drinnen 25 Grad warm wird. Da kommen dann z.B. solche Dinge wie Nachtauskühlung zum Zuge.

Wenn du dir die Optionen für Aktive Kühlung und Heizung einplanen willst, würde ich direkt eine P-PI Kaskade in betracht ziehen.

mfG René


----------



## MSommer (9 Juni 2013)

Hallo Tony,

Wenn ich das Schema richtig interpretiere, geht es hier um eine Kompressorenabluftanlage. Die Luftansaugung des Druckluftverdichters erfolgt bei Betrieb des Verdichters über einen internen Ventilator aus dem Raumluftvolumen. Die Fortluft des Verdichters wird über die Klappe 4 abgeführt. Die ZU-Nachströmung erfolgt über die beiden Klappen 1+2. Die Beimischung erfolgt über die Klappe 3, wenn der Raum auskühlt.
Der Raumfühler sollte im Bereich der Luftansaugung des Druckluftverdichters platziert werden.

Folgende Funktionen sind meiner Meinung nach sicherzustellen:

Verdichter Aus:
- Klappe 1-AU: Zu (oftmals über AT-Grenzwert angesteuert <+12°C  Zu / sonst offen)
- Klappe 2-AU: Zu
- Klappe 3-UM: Auf
- Klappe 4-FO: Zu

Verdichter ein (+ Freigabe Raumtemperaturregelkreis):
- Klappe 1: Auf
- Klappe 2: Auf (100%)
- Klappe 3: Zu (0%)
- Klappe 4: Auf (100%)
 wenn jetzt die Raumtemperatur z.B. auf >+10°C absinkt, wird mittels einem Konstanttemperatur-Raumregelkreis (Min.-Temperaturbegrenzung) die Klappen wie folgt gesteuert:
- Klappe 1: Auf
- Klappe 2+4 Stetiges schließen bis 0%
- Klappe 3: Stetiges öffnen bis 100%
Erreicht wird damit, dass durch den internen Verdichter-Ventilator , über die Umluftklappe, warme Verdichterabluft in den Raum eingeblasen wird und somit die Raumluft (Verdichteransaugluft) temperiert wird.  
Eine Max.-Begrenzung der Ansaugtemperatur muss man eigentlich, bei korrekter Auslegung des Verdichterluftwechsels nicht beachten.

Zusätzlich noch zwei Grenzwerte (entsprechend den Grenzwertangaben des Herstellers) zur Störmeldung einplanen:
- Min.-Temperatur Raumluft (<+8-10°C)
- Max.-Temperaur Raumluft (+35°C)

Ergänzung: Normalerweis braucht sogar die Klappe 2 nicht geregelt werden (bleibt bei Verdichter Ein 100% geöffnet), da ja nur ein Ventilator in der Fortluft vorhanden ist. Wenn die UM-Klappe 3 öffnet, wird sowieso mehr Umluft angesaugt, weil hier die Widerstände zur Außenluftansaugung in der Regel geringer sind, bzw. der Ventilator im Raum Überdruck erzeugt.

Gruß Michael


----------



## MSB (9 Juni 2013)

Tony schrieb:


> Das zweifelhaft qualifizierte Personal, arbeitet hier an seiner Diplomarbeit. Da es bei der Höheren Fachschule so ist, dass man ein realles Projekt braucht und sich nicht nur 80 Seiten über ein Thema schreibt mit dem man sich befasst hat, ist es glaube ich Legitim wenn man die Internetforen zum Informationsaustausch benutzt. Abgesehen davon sollte eine Funktionsbeschreibung vorhanden sein.  Da ich meine Freizeit hierfür verwende, kann ich damit leben, dass ich das tue was ich in meiner Risikoeinschätzung des Vorprojektes deklariert habe.


Leider bist du auf den falschen Part meiner Aussage angesprungen, wichtiger war: Der Endkunde
Als solcher wäre ich sicherlich nicht glücklich, irgendwelche konkreten Schemen von mir im Internet wieder zu finden.
Auch wenns bei dem 08/15 Klappenapparatismus eher nichts geheimnisvolles ist.


----------



## Tony (9 Juni 2013)

Hallo, 

die Lüftungsanlage ist nur ein Teil der nachträglich dazu kam. Bei meiner Diplomarbeit geht es um ein Retrofit einer bestehenden Anlage. Das spannendste ist eigentlich der Webserver der auf der ET 200 s läuft.  Sonst ist es im Prinzip nur ein Hand und Automatikbetrieb für die Freigabe der Kompressoren und der Kühlwasseranlage. Ich weis selber, dass es für jemanden der als Programmierer arbeitet eher eine Aufgabe bis zur Frühstückspause ist. Ich selber, hatte leider nicht die Chance in diese  Softwarebranche reinzurutschen. 
Ich soll eigentlich alles in SCL programmieren, so einfach wie möglich.Leider hab ich keine Erfahrung in  SCL , alles was über if, then, and und or hinausgeht fällt mir ziemlich schwer.  Z. B. den Analogwert des Temperatursensors umzurechnen. 

Danke f¨r deine Antwort. 
Mfg 
Tony


----------



## Tony (16 Juni 2013)

So? Wenn zu warm, dann rechne ich den Wert der letzten Klappe +1,  das passiert dann im jeden Zyklus bis ich im Überlauf bin. Geht das so?


----------

